# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Provojeni këtë

## strong_man

Zgjat vetem 20 sekonda.
Ndiq rregullat e meposhtme dhe mbi te gjitha mos e lexo fundin para se te besh llogarite.

Fillojme! 


1) Mendo sa dite ne jave do te doje te beje dashuri. 




2) Shumezoje me 50 




3) Shtoji 44 




4) Shumezoje me 200 




5) Nese e ke kaluar ditelindjen tende per kete vit shto edhe 108. 
Nese nuk e ke kaluar shtoji 107. 




6) Hapi i fundit: Nga numri qe doli hiq vitin kur ke lindur
(p.sh 1973, 1984. etj).






Perderisa i bere te gjitha veprimet duhet te kete dale nje numer me 5 shifra ose me me teper shifra, varet se sa here ne jave ke menduar te besh dashuri. 


Dy numrat e fundit tregojne moshen tende.


Dy numurat para numurit qe tregon moshen tende tregojne pozicionin qe te pelqen ne sex... TURP TE KESH!!!    :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :perqeshje: 


Ndersa pjesa tjeter e numurave apo numuri qe ngelet, tregon se sa here ne jave do te doje te beje dashuri.


Hajde me ndonje rep tani se ju bera te qeshni,,

----------


## skender76

E bukur kjo loj.... poz.69 hahahahaha :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## frank001

hahhaha poz. 69

----------

